# Feed for Bucks and Wethers



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

What do you feed your bucks and wethers? I can't seem to find a feed that I like for mine. It seems most of the feeds are geared towards the does.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

they get the same hay as everyone else - timothy, brome, orchard mix. Nothing more - except maybe a treat of bread or something when everyone else gets some. The only time any of my goats get anything other then the norm is when they are on the milk stand.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

We feed Purina Goat Chow to our wethers they each recieve about 3/4 cup each day with boss sprinkled on it. They also get as much hay as they can eat. I also put a meat goat minertal block down that they all like to nibble on. I tried the goat feed from Theisens but they flat out refused to eat it even when I tried mixing it with the Purina. Little devils!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well in the summer I just feed hay and browse to the boys, but in the winter I like to feed a little something extra. Especially my growing buck. 

They have purina goat mineral, kelp, and baking soda along with hay 24/7. 

I guess I'm just wondering if you feed any medicated grain or if it's different grain for the wethers vs. the bucks. I am so afraid of stones so I want to feed something with ammonium chloride in it.. or mix it in, but I don't know how much I would give.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

We feed Nutrena brand goat feed to all of our goats, it has selenium and ammonium chloride in it too, which is a plus. we feed it to our bucks and wether year round or else they get too skinny just on hay.


----------



## ArcticGoats (Jun 9, 2008)

I feed brome hay (all they can eat, 24/7) plus about a 1/2 cup goat chow - made by a local company here, with a big handful of BOSS and about 2 tablespoons beet pulp top dress per day for each goat. Since its been cold, they've been getting it twice a day but that's only the last week or so. My goat chow is for dairy goats and it has selenium in it but not aluminum chloride - so I think I'm going to order some and start adding that for my ounce of prevention. :sun:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

All of my goats get the same type of grain and hay, just in moderation. (Pygmy does/buck/wether & Nubian does/bucks) The grain is a mix I mix myself consisting of Oats, Rolled Corn, BOSS, Gold Cote Oil and a dairy pellet. You want to see how good my girls looked on that mix? Go to my website http://fcnubians.webs.com go to the does page and click on the senior does. They looked great and milked well. I feed alfalfa hay to everyone also.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

My boys get the same feed as the girls, but never any lucerne (alfalfa) hay, and I have a 'Stone block' which is an ammonium chloride plus other minerals block out for them all the time, touch wood I havent had stone problems this way.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I started mine on Kalmbach feed...it is specifically for ALL goats and does have ammonium chloride in it....I still mix ammonium chloride in their loose minerals and they seem to like this brand of feed. My local feed ill carries it, so maybe check yours. Also, Blue Seal carries a feed called meat goat grower, it does have AC but also has Deccox in it, Tractor Supply carries this.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Right now I am feeding the Blue Seal meat goat grower and finisher, but I don't like how they look on it. I was mixing that with Beat pulp, boss and sunshine pellets. But Bambi dosen't have a great coat and could use more weight. I also think he looks a bit small.


----------

